# Thymosin Beta



## nnathanw1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

Whats apnin boys..

Anybody tried this..or know anymore about it..sounds promisiing from the read up..



Thymosin Beta 4 / TB-500 5 mg Molecular Formula: C212H350N56O78S Sequence (Three-Letter Code):Ac-Ser-Asp-Lys-Pro-Asp-Met-Ala-Glu-Ile-Glu-Lys-Phe-Asp-Lys-Ser-Lys-Leu-Lys-Lys-Thr-Glu-Thr-Gln-Glu-Lys-Asn-Pro-Leu-Pro-Ser-Lys-Glu-Thr-Ile-Glu-Gln-Glu-Lys-Gln-Ala-Gly-Glu-Ser FOR RESEARCH PURPOSES ONLY. TB-500 is a synthetic version of the naturally occurring peptide present in virtually all human and animal cells, Thymosin Beta 4 (Tß4). It is a first-in-class peptide candidate that promotes the following*: Endothelial (blood vessels) cell differentiation Angiogenesis (growth of new blood cells from pre-existing vessels) in dermal tissues Keratinocyte migration Collagen deposition; and Decreases inflammation. TB-500 offers many benefits to the equine world in performance racing. Recent trials by some of the world's leading trainers on their prize winning equine members of both genders, have been credited by a huge boost in their race-day results, something long desired in the racing world. These trials along with clinical trials have indicated the following benefits associated with the use of TB-500 on mares and stallions*: Increase muscle growth with huge increases in endurance and strength noted Relaxed muscle spasm Improved muscle tone Increase the exchange of substance between cells Encourage tissue repair Stretches connective tissue Helps maintain flexibility Reduces inflammation of tissue in joint Enhances nutritional components in the animal Prevents the formations of adhesions and fibrous bands in muscles, tendons and ligaments. When these proven benefits are viewed in conjunction with the fact that 60% of a horse's body weight is muscle, it is clear to see the full potential of TB500 can be reviled in by majority of the horse's body. In a racing era that surrounds itself around gaining that competitive edge through the use of various substances, none will deliver the results that will be experienced with the use of TB-500. Perhaps the greatest selling point of the product is that it's 100% DRUG FREE and DOES NOT SWAB. This allows the peptide to be used right throughout racing spells in both training and competition completely free of any banned substance.
​


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have used it and am still using it for my injured shoulder in my opinion it is brilliant


----------



## nnathanw1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

Il have to have a dig and find some more info on it before i have a go..

what sort of dosages you run? how often?

At the moment im running GHRP2 at 100mcg 3 times per day..Mod GRF at 80mcg 3 times per day and 4 ius of GH..I bn running this since MAY 2011..

Would it be ok to run along side..

Any info would help bro as i literally only found out about it when i wrote this post


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Looks like 2mg a week all at once in sodium chloride is standard though some of course are taking much much more...

There is some literature which suggests it may proliferate cancer cells but it's not exactly extensive.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Superhorse said:


> Looks like 2mg a week all at once in sodium chloride is standard though some of course are taking much much more...
> 
> There is some literature which suggests it may proliferate cancer cells but it's not exactly extensive.


yea well these days everything does that 

2mg is far far to low a dose, the study i have seen before i used it used 10mg a week for 6 weeks then 10mg a month......


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

that's quite an investment (with a decent supplier) but you rate it at that dose? i'd love to clear some niggly issues i have...

are you dosing it all 10mg at once and if not are you storing it in sodium chloride or something else

thanks for the help as always, very generous with your time :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Superhorse said:


> that's quite an investment (with a decent supplier) but you rate it at that dose? i'd love to clear some niggly issues i have...
> 
> are you dosing it all 10mg at once and if not are you storing it in sodium chloride or something else
> 
> thanks for the help as always, very generous with your time :thumb:


do i rate it at the dose i used it? yes mate very within 48hrs i had less pain and more movement 72hrs later i could incline bench 100kg the week before i could only manage the bar.....it has not cleared the injury but has definatly decreased the inflammation to a high degree.....

i dosed 12mg over 3 days (2mg, 4mg, 6mg) i had 2mg vials so i mixed with BAC water and injected it SubQ......this is a very new peptide with lots of promise from the studies i have seen people (just like GH Frag) use far far to little for it to be of use.......if guys want to get the results seen in studies then they should use the same dose.....just as many quote studies for results with peptides yet they do not pay the money for clinical grade peptides like the ones used in the studies........


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Great info, much appreciated. Guess I better get over to SRC and try and get some in bulk then. Have you droppped off the pep at all to test whether the injury stays in a good state or constantly at maintenace dose now?


----------

